# High definition audio controller not working



## trueblue1991 (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi all,

Have had a dell inspiron 1545 for a while now but the sound randomly stopped working a few weeks ago. I have the "no audio output device installed" message and in device manager the "high definition audio controller" has an exclamtion mark beside it and it says "The device cannot start (code 10)". I have tried updating the driver and downloading the driver from the manufacturer but neither worked. I have also tried uninstalling the device and then restarting my computer but this doesnt work either as it says the driver could not be installed contact the manufacturer for help and the same happens if i just uninstall and scan for hardware changes. Any help at all would be greatly appreciated.

cheers

Computer: 
Computer Type ACPI x86-based PC (Mobile) 
Operating System Microsoft Windows Vista Home Basic 
OS Service Pack [ TRIAL VERSION ] 
Internet Explorer 7.0.6002.18005 
DirectX DirectX 11.0 
Computer Name K3-PC 
User Name k3 
Logon Domain [ TRIAL VERSION ] 
Date / Time 2010-08-08 / 16:52 

Motherboard: 
CPU Type Mobile DualCore Intel Pentium T3400, 2166 MHz (13 x 167) 
Motherboard Name Dell Inspiron 1545 
Motherboard Chipset Intel Cantiga GM45 
System Memory [ TRIAL VERSION ] 
DIMM1: Samsung M4 70T2864QZ3-CF7 1 GB DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM (6-6-6-18 @ 400 MHz) (5-5-5-15 @ 333 MHz) (4-4-4-12 @ 266 MHz) 
DIMM3: Samsung M4 70T2864QZ3-CF7 [ TRIAL VERSION ] 
BIOS Type Phoenix (11/17/08) 

Display: 
Video Adapter Mobile Intel(R) 4 Series Express Chipset Family (799930 KB) 
Video Adapter Mobile Intel(R) 4 Series Express Chipset Family (799930 KB) 
Monitor LG Philips LP156WH1 [15.6" LCD] 

Multimedia: 
Audio Adapter Intel 82801IB ICH9 - High Definition Audio Controller [A-3] 

Storage: 
IDE Controller Intel(R) ICH9M-E/M SATA AHCI Controller 
Storage Controller Microsoft iSCSI Initiator 
Disk Drive WDC WD1600BEVT-75ZCT2 (149 GB, IDE) 
Optical Drive HL-DT-ST DVD+-RW GT10N (DVD+R9:6x, DVD-R9:6x, DVD+RW:8x/8x, DVD-RW:8x/6x, DVD-RAM:5x, DVD-ROM:8x, CD:24x/24x/24x DVD+RW/DVD-RW/DVD-RAM) 
SMART Hard Disks Status OK 

Partitions: 
C: (NTFS) [ TRIAL VERSION ] 
E: (NTFS) 14999 MB (10275 MB free) 
Total Size [ TRIAL VERSION ] 

Input: 
Keyboard Standard PS/2 Keyboard 
Mouse Dell Touchpad 

Network: 
Primary IP Address [ TRIAL VERSION ] 
Primary MAC Address 00-23-4E-5C-6B-AE 
Network Adapter Dell Wireless 1397 WLAN Mini-Card (10.0 [ TRIAL VERSION ]) 
Network Adapter Marvell Yukon 88E8040 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller 

Peripherals: 
Printer Lexmark Z700-P700 Series 
Printer Microsoft XPS Document Writer 
USB1 Controller Broadcom BCM4310 USB Controller 
USB1 Controller Intel 82801IB ICH9 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-3] 
USB1 Controller Intel 82801IB ICH9 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-3] 
USB1 Controller Intel 82801IB ICH9 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-3] 
USB1 Controller Intel 82801IB ICH9 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-3] 
USB1 Controller Intel 82801IB ICH9 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-3] 
USB1 Controller Intel 82801IB ICH9 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-3] 
USB2 Controller Intel 82801IB ICH9 - USB2 Enhanced Host Controller [A-3] 
USB2 Controller Intel 82801IB ICH9 - USB2 Enhanced Host Controller [A-3] 
USB Device Unknown Device 
USB Device Unknown Device 
Battery Microsoft AC Adapter 
Battery Microsoft ACPI-Compliant Control Method Battery 

DMI: 
DMI BIOS Vendor Dell Inc. 
DMI BIOS Version A02 
DMI System Manufacturer Dell Inc. 
DMI System Product Inspiron 1545 
DMI System Version 
DMI System Serial Number [ TRIAL VERSION ] 
DMI System UUID [ TRIAL VERSION ] 
DMI Motherboard Manufacturer Dell Inc. 
DMI Motherboard Product 0G848F 
DMI Motherboard Version 
DMI Motherboard Serial Number [ TRIAL VERSION ] 
DMI Chassis Manufacturer Dell Inc. 
DMI Chassis Version 
DMI Chassis Serial Number [ TRIAL VERSION ] 
DMI Chassis Asset Tag [ TRIAL VERSION ] 
DMI Chassis Type Portable


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

Uninstall audio driver through "programs and features" in control panel.
Check device manager and make sure it is gone from there too.
Restart computer

Go here for audio driver:
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...sl=en&SystemID=INSPIRON1545&catid=-1&impid=-1

After driver installation finishes, restart computer.


----------



## trueblue1991 (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks for the quick reply, i tried tried to uninstall through porgrams and features but i couldnt find the audio drivers to uninstall. I'm maybe just being stupid but any idea how i could find them there to uninstall?


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Ok just install the audio driver then that i posted the link to, you must of had no audio driver at all.


----------



## trueblue1991 (Aug 8, 2010)

Downloaded the audio driver fine but when i tried to install it message came up saying " The hardware detected is not supported by this IDT software package. The Install will be aborted"


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Try reinstalling the chipset (2) of them and then the audio driver.

Restart computer inbetween each driver installation.


----------



## trueblue1991 (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi again
Tried installing both chipset drivers then the audio driver and it came up with the same message again


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Go here for driver sweeper:
http://www.guru3d.com/category/driversweeper/

Uninstall audio driver through "program and features" and maybe also in device manager too.
Restart computer and go in safemode (F8)
at desktop run driver sweeper only for audio driver 
Restart computer
Install audio driver from dell link i gave you in above post

What happens now?


----------



## trueblue1991 (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi sorry been on holiday for a while so only just managed to do it there
It came up with the same message again after i had used the driver sweeper
I've got no ideas as to what could be the problem to be honest


----------



## trueblue1991 (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi again
Decided to just re-install OS unfortuneatly now my all my drivers won't install properly so my best guess is theres something wrong with the hardware. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

You need to go here for drivers: Manufacture
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...emID=INSPIRON1545&os=WLH&osl=en&catid=&impid=

Install order:

Bios - optional at your own risk.

System Utilities
Chipset driver
Video driver
SATA driver
Network driver
Audio driver
Input device driver
CD DVD
Diagnostics
Applications - you may not want all of them listed there.

Note: You may have got a bad installation of windows, try a reinstallation again.


----------



## trueblue1991 (Aug 8, 2010)

Cheers got everything installed propeerly before i saw this. Still can't get my audio drivers installed thouogh whenever i try to install them it just comes up saying that the device is not present. Have tried using the drivers n utlities disk and downloading them from the dell website but both just do the same thing


----------

